# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Porto Lopez Anglada[Daniya,StenaNavigator,SeaFranceManet,StenaParisien ,ChampsElysees]

## apollonas

bgike pros polisi to seafrance manet poios tha to parei auto to ploio 
130 m tou 1984


395210.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

Καλά δεν είναι και άσχημο πλοίο.Του έριχνα τώρα μια ματια στο Faktaomfartyg..Είναι όμως λίγο αργο 18.5.Αλλα αυτό διορθώνετε.

----------


## Apostolos

Φίλε μου αυτό ΔΕΝ διορθώνετε! Αλλά θα μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει και κάποιες γραμμές όπως των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων. Εξάλου σε σύγκριση με κάποια πλοία απο την GANA αυτό είναι ταχύπλοο!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## George

Η ταχύτητα φυσικά και μπορεί να αλλάξει (όχι θεαματικά) υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι θα αλλαχτούν μηχανές και πιθανόν προπέλες. Αλλά ποιος κάθεται να δώσει τόσα λεφτά για να κάνει τέτοια δουλειά; Καλύτερα να αγοράσει ένα άλλο βαπόρι.

----------


## viramola

> Καλά δεν είναι και άσχημο πλοίο.Του έριχνα τώρα μια ματια στο Faktaomfartyg..Είναι όμως λίγο αργο 18.5.Αλλα αυτό διορθώνετε.


Το καραβακι ειναι τρελα.
Τι αργο ρε φιλε?
Με το Ιθακη και Κνωσσος ναι ειναι αργο.
Με το Πηγασο,με Αγ.Γεωργιο,Σουπερφερυ,Μυτιληνη,Ροδανθη,Sardinia Vera αν το συγκρινεις ειναι αργο?
Του 84 βαπορι και πουλας αντισταση?

----------


## apollonas

> Το καραβακι ειναι τρελα.
> Τι αργο ρε φιλε?
> Με το Ιθακη και Κνωσσος ναι ειναι αργο.
> Με το Πηγασο,με Αγ.Γεωργιο,Σουπερφερυ,Μυτιληνη,Ροδανθη,Sardinia Vera αν το συγκρινεις ειναι αργο?
> Του 84 βαπορι και πουλας αντισταση?


to karabi tha afisi epoxi sthn ellada an erthei

----------


## apollonas

exoun paei poly apo ellada na to doun syntoma yha xeroume kati

----------


## mastrokostas

Μάθαμε τώρα μόνο με τα γρήγορα και τα 18,5 μας φαίνονται λίγα .Ωραίο βαπόρι φαίνεται πάντως από έξω .Σε ποια γραμμή ταξίδευε ?

----------


## mastrokostas

*M/F SeaFrance Manet*


RouteDover - Calais
Building year1984 / 1997
Building yardDubigeon Normandie, France (#167)OwnerSeaFranceOperatorSeaFrance
Length130,0 m
Breadth22,5 m
Draft4,98 m
GT15.093
Machinery2 * Pielstick 16PC2/6V 400
Speed20 kn.
Number of passengers1.650
Number of beds0
Number of cars280
Lanemetres850
Port of registryCalais
FlagFrance
Former names*Stena Parisien* (1996-1997) - Stena Line</B>
*Stena Parisien* (1992-1996) - Stena Sealink Line</B>
*Champs Elysees* (1984-1992) - SNCF</B>
Former ownersSNCF (1984-1997)Sister shipsSeaFrance Renoir

----------


## giannisk88

> Το καραβακι ειναι τρελα.
> Τι αργο ρε φιλε?
> Με το Ιθακη και Κνωσσος ναι ειναι αργο.
> Με το Πηγασο,με Αγ.Γεωργιο,Σουπερφερυ,Μυτιληνη,Ροδανθη,Sardini  a Vera αν το συγκρινεις ειναι αργο?
> Του 84 βαπορι και πουλας αντισταση?


Με συγχωρείς φίλε αλλα δεν 'πουλάω αντίσταση', όπως λες, αλλα απλά είπα τη γνώμη μου.Εμένα μου φαίνεται ΛΙΓΟ αργό.Πως να το κανουμε δηλαδή??

----------


## .voyager

Ε, ναι, όντως είναι αργό...
Κανένα νέο για αγορά?

----------


## Leo

Μια χαρά είναι για μένα, αφού δεν θέλουμε τα γρήγορα και τα στέλνουμε "έξω" ας κρατήσουμε ότι μένει... :Razz: , αν μη τι άλλο δεν είναι ασχημόπαπο! έχει μια Γαλλική φινέτσα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## vassilisman

kanena neotero apo to .. Galliko metwpo ?   tha to doyme telika sta nera mas ? :Very Happy:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Με τόσο μπαούλο που κουβαλάει γίνεται να μην χάνει ταχύτητα???

----------


## Rocinante

Και τελικα αυτο το πλοιο που καποιοι ηθελαν εδω, μεταξυ σε αυτους και εγω που μου αρεσε, εχει εδω και καιρο αγοραστει απο μια αλλη εταιρεια που δεν νομιζω να αγοραζε κατι που δεν αξιζε. Εχει και καινουριο ονομα
STENA NAVIGATOR...

----------


## .voyager

Έχει πουληθεί από τον Ιούλιο στη Stena και θα συνδέει το Belfast με το Stranraer από τα τέλη του μήνα.

----------


## Rocinante

> Έχει πουληθεί από τον Ιούλιο στη Stena και θα συνδέει το Belfast με το Stranraer από τα τέλη του μήνα.


 Ναι Χρηστο μου και εγω εκανα ονειρα για Ανδροτηνομυκονια :Sad:

----------


## .voyager

Μα τόσο πολύ σ' αρέσει;;;  :Very Happy:  Eίναι 25 ετών...

----------


## Rocinante

> Μα τόσο πολύ σ' αρέσει;;;  Eίναι 25 ετών...


Τι λεει ο ανθρωπος...  :Very Happy: 
Εδω μ αρεσει η Ποπη που ειναι 38.
Αυτο τι ειναι; Κορασιδα μπροστα της :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτό το εργαλείο ποιός θα το πάρει? Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται εμείς εδώ να δώσουμε τα φώτα μας!!!
sf manet.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Ξαναπωλείται; Τώρα το πήρε η Stena.

----------


## Tsikalos

Number of passengers1.650
Number of beds0
Number of cars280
Lanemetres850

Ωραίο, αλλά μόνο για διαδρομές ημέρας χωρίς αυτοκίνητα. Βάζει αρκετό κόσμο πάντως...
Κάπου θα κόλαγε αν ερχότανε έστω και αν ήταν "μεσαίας¨ταχύτητας

----------


## Rocinante

Σε Ισπανικά νερά πλέον με το όνομα MS Daniya...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MS_Daniya

----------

